# Redeck roof?



## Kmart88

I am bidding a house for HUD. It has 2 layers of shingles on top of cedar shake. Which is common here. I will remove down to decking. Decking has gaps between them. I called the city to see what the code is before u have to redeck the roof. They have no ordinance. I was wondering what he biggest gaps you all would allow before demanding redeck. I normally do this but they want it on the cheap.


----------



## oldroofer

1/8 to 1/4 inch any wider redeck.


----------



## Kmart88

That's what I usually do. Does anyone know of the actual code for this? I got no help from the city. I'm I'm WI


----------



## Grumpy

oldroofer said:


> 1/8 to 1/4 inch any wider redeck.


 That's what we do.

I don't think you will find a code for it. Just contact the manufacturer of your choice for installation instructions which will state what is an acceptable gap between boards. 

I bid one job and bid to redeck it. The guy who won the job bid to just adjust his nailing pattern. I explained that this would void the shingle warranty but I guess the home owner didn't want to spend the extra $4,000 to do it right.


----------



## Kmart88

That's unbelievable! Adjust the nailing pattern! Yep void the warranty . So they would rather have it installed wrong!!? Such BS. People are stupid. Thank you for your help. I guess I will be underbid by shady worksmanship again on this one.


----------



## booker

You want to do the jobs where people are willing to pay for quality work. Do this and build up a reputation that won't be blown away by the next storm!


----------



## dougger222

Same here 1/8-1/4+ gaps gets new decking. Had one with a 1/8 gaps and the adjuster and I looked in the attic and found a small gap with 4in boards and he quickly said, "deck over it please". The theory was 4in tall boards means lots of gaps.

The code is very open ended. It states solid sheating or 1 in boards. You will find most older homes with boards less than a full inch. 

Some cities I work in call for 1/4in or more, some 1/2in or more, some 5/8in or more, some don't really seem to care.

Every bid provided on homes with deck boards has a price option for new decking and flashing. No longer go in the attic and say it's all fine when you tear off and find it's gapped every were but were you looked in the attic!

If it's HUD they are looking for a crew who can tear off and shingle without adding decking.


----------



## John's Roofing

Yes, bid to redeck it. Do the quality job and do it for a profit. There will always be someone out there that will underbid a quality job, but your qualtiy work will get you a reputation, and that will keep you busy !


----------



## freeroof

*Redeck*

You must redeck this roof.
Most cities follow BOCA codes.
If you adjust the nailing pattern you will constantly be going back to repair blow offs.

It's not worth it.

I had several banks ask me to reroof their homes and it's funny they would rather have it done wrong to save a few bucks. LOL

My advise is work for people that will actually pay to have the job done right.

http://www.freeroof.net


----------



## Roofmaster417

Grumpy said:


> That's what we do.
> the home owner didn't want to spend the extra $4,000 to do it right.


I had a guy who did the very same thing.It was a property flip and instead of a quality roof he recovered and someone reused the pipe flashings and failed to install step flashing which was why the walls leaked and soaked the interior before the flip..

He spent the extra money that should have went to the roof and installed a high end hardwood floor.The new homowner develop a massive leak when she was at work.

Record rains dropped the ceilings onto the hardwoods and flooded the interior again.Serves him right IMO.That extra money for a proper build being ignored just cost him his a**.


----------



## DFWRoofing

The IRC makes reference to manufacturer's instructions. If something is referenced in all manufacturer's instructions it is essentially code.


----------

